
Fix: Use autocomplete=“discourse” to disable Chrome address autofill - aboutruby
https://review.discourse.org/t/fix-use-autocomplete-discourse-to-disable-chrome-address-autofill/1789
======
redstripe
That won't work for long. It will start offering suggestions of data that you
have previously used on the "discourse" fields.

On our CRM, Chrome is constantly offering to fill in data that I don't need.
Or even worse, it will overlap custom autocompletes and input helpers with
it's own UI.

------
aboutruby
Associated author's meta comment:
[https://twitter.com/samsaffron/status/1098011646218256385](https://twitter.com/samsaffron/status/1098011646218256385)

